# Some pictures and new pigeons



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

These are my new owls from Trees Gray. They are very nice and I have been wanting some. It was so nice of her to let me have them.



















I still have some birds setting eggs. This is my Gaditano setting his shift.










Here is a hen doing her job well


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

My quakers have a nest as well. They went from 5 eggs to 3. Not sure what they did with them perhaps they were infertile.

The hen will not leave the box for anything


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well the Satinette's look wonderful together in their new home! 

I just got them back from this man who couldn't keep them anymore-and I found out he had given all his birds away-so I got called him and he got them back from whomever he gave all his birds to. I know Grim was interested, and they should have been returned to me anyway.

I hope the quaker eggs hatch, how exciting.

The Gaditano is beautiful!! 

The hen is going to be a perfect mom!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They look very happy.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LOVE the pics........especially the Satinettes...........


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Rene,
Do you plan on breeding anymore of your Satinettes?

George


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds, Grim! Is that "our" hen .. the white one?

Terry


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

No. She sets where the gaditano is. I will get a photo of her setting for you. She is a really good bird.


----------

